# Dateipfad in Fehlermeldung nicht nachvollziehbar



## KleinerEisbaer (27. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung mit Pfadangabe:

Generated servlet error:

```
D:\IBM\wsappdev51\workspace\.metadata\.plugins\com.ibm.etools.server.core\tmp0\cache\localhost\server1\projektEAR\projekt.war\templates\_ergebnis.java:326: ergAlt is already defined in _jspService(javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest,javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse)
        			Ergebnis ergAlt = ergebnisBean.getAlternative();
                                                                  ^
```
Wenn ich nun diesem Pfad folge, muss ich feststellen, dass es im Ordner templates nur eine _ergebnis.class gibt. Die zugehörige _ergebnis.java fehlt, so dass ich mir leider die Zeile 326 auch gar nicht im Kontext angucken kann.

Weiss jemand was dazu zu sagen?
Danke,
Lars


----------



## Stolt2k (28. Dez 2006)

öhm, schau mal in deiner *.java-datei in der entsprechenden zeile nach.
aus den java-dateien werden ja die class-dateien erstellt...


----------



## KleinerEisbaer (29. Dez 2006)

Tja, es gibt aber es gibt ja gar keine _ergebnis.java !!


----------



## Stolt2k (29. Dez 2006)

ähem, worüber wir grad reden, sind grundlagen, die man einem buch entnehmen kann.

eine meldung dieser art liefert einen anhaltspunkt auf die *.java-Datei, aus der die *.class-Datei erstellt wurde.
schau in der entsprechenden java-datei in genau DER zeile nach.


----------

